# 12.1-RELEASE -> 12.2-RELEASE pw: user 'anybody' disappeared during update



## eldaemon (Oct 29, 2020)

I can't create users after upgrading to 12.2-RELEASE.

`pw user add bob`

Gives me: pw: user 'bob' disappeared during update

"bob" is in /etc/passwd.

chown bob foo, and it says it's an invalid username.

I first discovered this with `adduser` which behaved identically.

I have a fresh 12.2-RELEASE install and it does not have this problem.

Does anyone else have this problem?

Edit: This is on two different systems. One I've had for a while, the other was brand new. Both Vultr VPSs.


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 29, 2020)

Might be related: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=235766


----------



## eldaemon (Oct 29, 2020)

Ok, this looks like the bug: https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=232921

Confirmed it on a Digital Ocean VPS as well.

The fix/workaround after upgrading:

`pwd_mkdb -p /etc/master.passwd`


----------

